# usb wireless adapter[SOLVED!]

## readme.txt

What are the required kernel configurations needed to get an usb wireless adapter working?  I am currently using ndiswrapper in attempt to get my 

```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 
```

 device working.  I was able to find my device on the list of known working devices from the ndiswrapper site, but have yet to get it working.  

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

 is able to detect to hardware but that's all. 

```
sis163u         driver installed, hardware present
```

 here's what i get from dmesg when I plug my device in 

```
usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
```

  It'd be nice to get this device working, any ideas anyone?

edit: here's some more info

```
ndiswrapper -v

utils version: 1.8

driver version:        1.13

vermagic:       2.6.14-suspend2-r7 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4

```

```
uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.14-suspend2-r7 #8 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 13 01:10:51 UTC 2006 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Last edited by readme.txt on Thu Apr 20, 2006 8:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

readme.txt,

You are over the hard part - and it all looks good so far.

Go here 

The wireless setup should go in /etc/conf.d/net now, not /etc/conf.d/wireless. The latter is depreciated.

You may still have a  /etc/conf.d/wireless.example, which also provides useful information.

----------

## readme.txt

hrm, interesting...I followed the instructions provided, but now I get this problem

```
usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

ndiswrapper: driver sis163u (Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.(1.05.14),11/02/200

5,5.0.1039.1050) loaded

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

c024807a

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP 

Modules linked in: ndiswrapper ibm_acpi

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c024807a>]    Tainted: P      VLI

EFLAGS: 00010287   (2.6.14-suspend2-r7) 

EIP is at vsnprintf+0x2c/0x53d

eax: c45ae253   ebx: c70c1b40   ecx: 00000000   edx: c45ae0b0

esi: c45ae254   edi: c7e49b68   ebp: c45ae263   esp: c7e49ab4

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process khubd (pid: 88, threadinfo=c7e48000 task=c7fa0070)

Stack: 00000003 c7f9b800 c7e49b04 00000001 c7fa0070 c011b256 00100100 00200200 

       00000001 00000202 c0130b2c c70c1b40 c7c75a3c c7e49b68 c7e49bf0 c01356af 

       c45ae254 00000010 00000000 c7e49bb8 00000000 c7e49b08 c7e49b08 c0135538 

Call Trace:

 [<c011b256>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x12

 [<c0130b2c>] queue_work+0x50/0x7b

 [<c01356af>] __kthread_create+0x106/0x122

 [<c0135538>] keventd_create_kthread+0x0/0x71

 [<c88ce57f>] ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x41/0x26a [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d0af4>] thread_trampoline+0x0/0x55 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c0135779>] kthread_run+0x38/0x4d

 [<c88d0af4>] thread_trampoline+0x0/0x55 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d1002>] PsCreateSystemThread+0x67/0xa7 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d0af4>] thread_trampoline+0x0/0x55 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d2830>] IoAllocateIrp+0x0/0x5e [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d7429>] miniport_init+0x84/0x10f [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d935a>] ndis_start_device+0x31/0x5a4 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c0130b2c>] queue_work+0x50/0x7b

 [<c0130a62>] call_usermodehelper_keys+0xe1/0xef

 [<c0130920>] __call_usermodehelper+0x0/0x61

 [<c88d2f55>] IofCompleteRequest+0x98/0x161 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d488b>] pdoDispatchPnp+0x53/0x16d [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d2e7d>] IofCallDriver+0x37/0x77 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d931e>] NdisDispatchPnp+0x121/0x12c [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d3ad3>] IoAttachDeviceToDeviceStack+0x11f/0x13e [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d2e7d>] IofCallDriver+0x37/0x77 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d4fc4>] pnp_start_device+0x6c/0xc0 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c88d5346>] wrap_pnp_start_device+0xc9/0x16c [ndiswrapper]

 [<c0186c1d>] alloc_inode+0x125/0x147 [<c88d54cd>] wrap_pnp_start_usb_device+0x64/0xc8 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c01a7486>] sysfs_new_dirent+0x28/0x76

 [<c0330913>] usb_probe_interface+0x65/0x86

 [<c02bc528>] driver_probe_device+0x3b/0xc5

 [<c02bc5b2>] __device_attach+0x0/0x5

 [<c02bbc0a>] bus_for_each_drv+0x58/0x78

 [<c02bc619>] device_attach+0x62/0x66

 [<c02bc5b2>] __device_attach+0x0/0x5

 [<c02bbd70>] bus_add_device+0x35/0xc7

 [<c02bfa31>] device_pm_add+0x5a/0x90

 [<c02bad24>] device_add+0xe1/0x170

 [<c0338d5c>] usb_set_configuration+0x347/0x51b

 [<c03332f6>] usb_new_device+0xb7/0x1f2

 [<c03341df>] hub_port_connect_change+0x1c1/0x3fa

 [<c0334648>] hub_events+0x230/0x410

 [<c0334841>] hub_thread+0x19/0x105

 [<c0135aee>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x57

 [<c0135aee>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x57

 [<c0334828>] hub_thread+0x0/0x105

 [<c0135502>] kthread+0xd0/0x106

 [<c0135432>] kthread+0x0/0x106

 [<c0101485>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Code: 57 56 53 83 ec 2c 8b 44 24 44 85 c0 0f 88 e5 04 00 00 8b 74 24 40 8b 44 24

 44 8d 6c 06 ff 89 f0 83 e8 01 39 e8 77 43 8b 4c 24 48 <80> 39 00 74 25 0f b6 01

 3c 25 74 42 39 ee 77 06 88 06 8b 4c 24 
```

any idea what this means?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

readme.txt,

That means the kernel or one of its modules crashed.

Try rebuilding the kernel with SMP off. You will also need to rebuild all the kernels external modules.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

readme.txt,

That means the kernel or one of its modules crashed.

Try rebuilding the kernel with SMP off. You will also need to rebuild all the kernels external modules.

----------

## readme.txt

wow! That did it!  I've been trying to get this thing to work for over 4 months; messed with it on and off.  Thank you very much!!!

----------

